# are 2016 Mavic Cosmic Carbone 40C carbon tubeless compatible?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know the answer?

i have looked for any kind of feedback on that questions and i do not seem to find any good information.

i only asked because i can get a great deal on a wheelset, but, i want tubeless ready.


----------

